# Diamondhead 2013



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

January is approaching and its time to think of getting down to Mississippi for the winter. Registrations are drifting in and it looks as if we'll have a banner event for the twentieth 
anniversary. We are extending the International Small Scale Steamup and Arts Festival from its normal four days to a full week. This allows those of you who can't get here for the
regular times to still have at least four days of steam activity regardless of when you arrive. Dates are 13 to 22 January

We've had a couple of requests and here are some of the resulting changes:
Our spring wound trains will be run three times during the week and the Spring Up times will be posted in the program
The three guys who want a special battery power time will be accomodated and this will be also dutifully posted.
The O Gauge breakfast will be held at the Diamondhead Country Club at a date to be yet decided.
Steamboat fans have asked for a list of boats and their owners and I'll attempt to get this into the Addendum (Possibly with photos )

The staff at Diamondhead Towers is eagerly awaiting your registration , so please get it off soon.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, sounds like fun! See you then, God willing and the creeks don't rise!


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry, 

Gentlemen abed this week elsewhere, and are not here, 
shall think themselves accursed and hold their manhoods cheap 
when any speaks who played with us upon St Jerrys week. 




with apologies to W. Shakespeare 




best regards Gordon.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope to see you all again next year. When I return from MI I shall get my resv in. Had a great time running with the LS in MI this week. Late RJD


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd like to go but depends on if the national fried shrimp and lobster eating contest is on those dates. It's being held at the the Kodak theater in cali. I go to support my buddy who's in it. He won the general tso contest last year, ate 21 pounds


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

What's more important watching people gorge themselves with food, which you can see everyday or going to Diamondhead and meeting people that can give you advice about this hobby, run trains, see trains that people have built or kit bashed.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd much rather go to diamondhead . Already made the reservations and plane tickets for the contest though. It sucks. Have to plan it for next year I'll have to make it up by going to other steam events


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Taperpin on 05 Aug 2012 05:38 PM 
Jerry, 

Gentlemen abed this week elsewhere, and are not here, 
shall think themselves accursed and hold their manhoods cheap 
when any speaks who played with us upon St Jerrys week. 




with apologies to W. Shakespeare 




best regards Gordon. 

Gordon, 
Will you be flying up this year?

Jay


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Jason, 
I wish..we have my Wifes Mum very ill right now and its the beginning of the end game for her[she is 90!] and Michele is sharing with her sister the care , which is a every second week fly up /or drive so I cant go anywhere for the foreseeable future. 
I do enjoy Diamondhead and will get there at least once more. 

Gordon.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gordon,

I hope it is soon. I have a bottle of home brewed IPA, and a wheel of blue cheese, with your name on it.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Gordon, I hope its on my same every other year cycle. Otherwise I 'll have to take a trip to AU!


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Steam Tom---- do you make your own cheese?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

No, just the IPA, and that was under the guidance of someone who knows what he is doing. Judging from the comments of those who tried it this year @ DH, it came out pretty good. I'm making arrangements for a new batch for DH XX. If, like me, you are a true hop-head, don't miss it.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Party at steam toms house sat night! I wanna go to diamond head but I have this support eating contest that weekend Steamtom--- do you run your engine about every day or weekend?


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

FIVE MONTHS AND COUNTING

It seems hard to believe that we are more than half way there to the 20th Anniversary Diamondhead International Steamup - sure feels good to write it all out.

The track replacement project is going well with replacements for the small and middle sized layouts already ordered for 2013. I will do an update at the end of the month after a couple weeks into the raffle of the CP Royal Hudson which was donated by Accucraft.

Also, expect some to arrive a full week before, just to renew old friendships. Didn't David Hamilton arrive a full week early? This year more than 20 had arrived just to talk trains two days before the official opening of the Steamup and then they all got a surprise from the Bayou Live Steamers who brought over the new large layout for some testing on Saturday morning. By early afternoon, it was up and operating. EVERYONE IN ATTENDANCE WAS VERY HAPPY.

Again, don't delay with your registration as the VOLUNTEERS need all the help you can provide. Here's a link which will get you to the registration form and hotel phone number for reservations.

http://www.diamondhead.org/

Best regards and do plan on attending the 20th Anniversary party.

Will


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to seriously try to make it for the entire week this time (I always go 1/2 a week). Had such a great time with you all the last time I went, truly a wonderful group we are!


There is just NEVER enough time in the day to do everything I would want to do! Missed Will's scotch tasting again this year... bah. At least you where getting my friend sjanus into the action with the tasting (on the last day) hehehe
I am going to guilt trip all the gauge 1 guys at my club to come this time! (I know they want to, but have to get them off the fence). 

Did you guys hear about the original "Shed" burning down in Ocean Springs, what a shame (at least there is a few more around, like the one in Gulfport!) 
http://theshedbbq.com/ 

I also will have a new beauty in my stable that you all will find out about in a few weeks. :-D

Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the loss of the Shed. Here are a couple pics from 2011...










Must have been a wedding reception that got out of hand...


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom1, 
I'm pretty sure the pic is of the Gulfport Shed. The Ocean Springs original shed is the one that burned but is being rebuilt as the link Andrew posted shows. We went to the G-port one last year but I didn't think the food was as good as O Springs but it is a lot shorter drive. 
A number of us are fans of "Diners, Drive Ins and Dives" on the food network and visit the ones in MS and LA when we're at DH. 
Tom3


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, if you guys are heading out to some fantastic eats and I am around, I am in!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Im in for some food travel, sorta got tired of the same 2-3 places that are right there. Going for a drive to get lunch at Wendys is really not what I was wanting, though I greatly prefer wendys over the Burger King. I also know now not to go to the Chinese right there unless it supposed to act as a cleanser to flush your system. 

Who else wants to make a trip to RedJacket while they are there??


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

I would think there's some nice places to eat around there. If not ,Chinese Is always good unless it doesn't match your system. I like it but always wonder if I'm eating pigs feet, cat or rats even though it's called ( chicken ) on the menu. I am going to try to make it next year


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear Guys and Gals

More about the Shed -

After getting a Zagat rating as the best BBQ joint in the country , and just before the fire , the old copper kettle that has been the mainstay of the place was stolen. It showed up at a scrap dealer
a few weeks later and the thieves were found and booked into the county jail. The trial was set for a couple of days before the fire and I don't know what happened since. 

Rebuilding was a volunteer effort at first , with a tent erected as the first enclosed space and then a professional team came in and did the rebuilding. I've been there since and it is a treat even though its a half hour or so down the interstate.
Definitely worth the trip if you enjoy a hearty brisket sandwich and a chilled brew.

I hope to see you in January,

Jerry


----------

